# first cycle shredded labs Msten-4, and shredded labs recoup PCT, any suggestions



## SuperSaiyan (May 25, 2013)

just ordered it, already weight 160lbs 10% bf at 5'10

been lifting for 3 years. good diet 3,600 cals daily and i count each meal everyday

coming in this week, any solid beginners advice before i start cycling, u guys think there pct is strong enough? and sufficient ? 


19 almost 20 years old


----------



## SuperSaiyan (May 25, 2013)

fuk posted in the wrong section can a mod move this plz im new here


----------



## PushAndPull (May 25, 2013)

SuperSaiyan said:


> any solid beginners advice before i start cycling
> 19 almost 20 years old



Yeah, don't start the cycle. Wait a few years...if you're still training then maybe start a real cycle.


----------



## cdan19 (May 25, 2013)

Ouch!


----------



## dsc123 (May 25, 2013)

PushAndPull said:


> Yeah, don't start the cycle. Wait a few years...if you're still training then maybe start a real cycle.



This ^ you've got another 40lbs natty before you should consider a real test cycle.


----------



## Iceman79 (May 26, 2013)

And there is no way you are eating 3600 calories and only at 160 pounds at 5'10".
At your age, with that many calories, you would be gaining weight left and right with a good work out and good calories.
Get your diet in order and a good work out routine and gain natty then try AS in a few years once you have reached your natural potential


----------

